# Tasmanian Beer Festival



## Truman42 (23/8/11)

Anyone going to the Tassie beer festival on the 18th and 19th November?

I wanted to go but unfortunately Im going to the King Valley wine festival with my wife and bro in law and his wife for the weekend. 
If I had known it was on before I paid my $300 deposit on our accomodation I would have cancelled on them and gone to Tassie instead. Since Ive discovered craft beers and home brewing I havent touched a wine. :beer:


----------



## Guysmiley54 (23/8/11)

Truman said:


> Anyone going to the Tassie beer festival on the 18th and 19th November?
> 
> I wanted to go but unfortunately Im going to the King Valley wine festival with my wife and bro in law and his wife for the weekend.
> If I had known it was on before I paid my $300 deposit on our accomodation I would have cancelled on them and gone to Tassie instead. Since Ive discovered craft beers and home brewing I havent touched a wine. :beer:



Yep!! Are THBS having their comp this year? I might even enter this time....


----------



## dug (23/8/11)

Sweet I'm not working that weekend! so yep I think I will be going


----------



## itmechanic (23/8/11)

Will be there for sure!


----------



## TasChris (23/8/11)

I haven't been before. Is it a good Day??


----------



## itmechanic (23/8/11)

It is quite good, i dont think last years was as good as the year before though, hope it improves for this year. Worth going anyway, and worth entering the THBS comp.


----------



## dago001 (24/8/11)

Hoping to get there this year. Will have to take a couple of days off to go. I hope THBS has it's comp again. Gotta try to knock off the reigning champ, but probablty won't be able to achieve this. Don't want to upset the grain supplier.


----------



## Truman42 (24/8/11)

TasChris said:


> I haven't been before. Is it a good Day??



Is it a good day???

Your going to Tassie to drink beer...How much better can it get????


----------



## Spork (24/8/11)

Put it in my diary to make sure I say "no thanks" to any shifts offered to me that weekend.
Could be a good opportunity to visit THBS and spend some $$$ too.


----------



## Amber Fluid (24/8/11)

I'll be lurking around there somewhere. To good to miss out on!!


----------



## Truman42 (24/8/11)

Spork said:


> Put it in my diary to make sure I say "no thanks" to any shifts offered to me that weekend.
> Could be a good opportunity to visit THBS and spend some $$$ too.



What is THBS????


----------



## Truman42 (24/8/11)

Truman said:


> What is THBS????




The Hobart Brewers Shop


----------



## time01 (24/8/11)

as it so happens i will be in Hobart for a bux on the saturday and the buck has planned to start at beerfest so i will be attending!

looking forward to it.


----------



## Amber Fluid (24/8/11)

Truman said:


> The Hobart Brewers Shop




The Home Brew Shop


----------



## Spork (24/8/11)

Sill me.
I thought it was Tas Home Brewing Supplies...


----------



## Oatlands Brewer (24/8/11)

Ill be there...after last years aborted effort

Hey Spork, I though it was The Home Brew Swillers......Jay and Amanda would be impressed


----------



## itmechanic (24/8/11)

LagerBomb said:


> Hoping to get there this year. Will have to take a couple of days off to go. I hope THBS has it's comp again. Gotta try to knock off the reigning champ, but probablty won't be able to achieve this. Don't want to upset the grain supplier.



Im pretty sure they are having the comp again, hope so because ive got a couple of things to enter. It will be good to meet up with a few other brewers.

I hope there are lots more entries this year, make it a more interesting competition.


----------



## dago001 (24/8/11)

Okay, got a new supplier. Looks like the comps on with Mr Itmechanic. Might try a bit of carpet bombing. 
It will be good to catch up, or maybe just meet a few fellow brewers. Not many AGers up my way. Only 3 that I know of.
Oh, and I won't be carpet bombing - if its like last year, I will have to send too much beer away, which would/should be best drunk at home.
Cheers
LagerBomb

Edit - fixed spileng mistayks


----------



## itmechanic (24/8/11)

3 x 750ml per entry does make it a bit hard, especially on postage etc to get entries down there.
Looking at doing a bulk hop buy shortly if anyone is interested, can also source things like whirlfloc, brewbrite etc.

Lagerbomb, all the equipment arived last week and is almost setup, just waiting on a sparky and its all systems go! let me know when your down this way next and i will give you a tour


----------



## Amber Fluid (24/8/11)

Spork said:


> Sill me.
> I thought it was Tas Home Brewing Supplies...



Cough cough.... whoops, of course it is HBS = Home Brew Shop....... DOH!!


----------



## Amber Fluid (24/8/11)

itmechanic said:


> 3 x 750ml per entry does make it a bit hard, especially on postage etc to get entries down there.
> Looking at doing a bulk hop buy shortly if anyone is interested, can also source things like whirlfloc, brewbrite etc.



I am interested. However, I can't guarantee I will atm though as it will obviously depend if you are willing to post down to Hobart and how much extra that will cost if you are.


----------



## dago001 (25/8/11)

itmechanic said:


> 3 x 750ml per entry does make it a bit hard, especially on postage etc to get entries down there.
> Looking at doing a bulk hop buy shortly if anyone is interested, can also source things like whirlfloc, brewbrite etc.
> 
> Lagerbomb, all the equipment arived last week and is almost setup, just waiting on a sparky and its all systems go! let me know when your down this way next and i will give you a tour



Postage is the killer form NW Tassie, espescially if you are entering multiple beers. Have got about 6 brews I would like to enter, but is going to be costly.
Not sure why they needed 3 bottles, as most comp only require 2. 

Thanks for the invite itmechanic. I will certainly take you up on it in the near future, along with Mrs Bomb, who has also an avid interest.
I'm interested in the bulk buy as well. Let me know the details etc.


----------



## probablynathan (1/9/11)

I will definitively be heading down to attend and if there is a comp I will probably enter a few beers as well.

Should be just what I need to re-acclimatize after Oktoberfest


----------



## dago001 (9/9/11)

Just thought I would BUMP this - Noticed that the entry forms and competition conditions of entry are now available from THBS.

Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## Rexi (12/9/11)

I dont have much experience with other comps but 3x 650ml seems to be overkill! What is the norm with other comps?


----------



## ianh (15/9/11)

Got my accommodation organised but I won't be entering into the comp as I don't have 3 by 740ml bottles of any brew.

Hope to see everyone there.

cheers

Ian


----------



## wakkatoo (15/9/11)

Rexi said:


> I dont have much experience with other comps but 3x 650ml seems to be overkill! What is the norm with other comps?



Vicbrew require 1 bottle, minimum of 700ml from memory. 1 bottle is enough but if the comp is doing a 'best of show' prize, sometimes they require a second bottle to judge against other category winners. Others award best of show to the beer that scores the most points. 

3 bottles sounds like the organisers are stocking their shelves at home... h34r:


----------



## Spork (16/10/11)

Just booked my accomodation and bought my tickets.
Mrs Spork is designated driver. She will tag along for the entertainment, but doesn't like beer, so I guess I'll have to use her sample tokens as well. 
Hope to meet some of you guys there. I'll wear a AHB shirt if they have arrived by then.
I have a sensational oatmeal stout that I'd love to enter, but I doubt very much that I'll have 3 bottles left by then.


----------



## probablynathan (6/11/11)

I was thinking about entering my Kolsch but unfortunately I didn't save enough bottles. Oh well I guess I will just have to drink them.

I will still be heading down and attending both Friday and Saturday. Also looking forward to stocking up at Coolwine with some beers we don't see in the North.

See you there.


----------



## taztiger (9/11/11)

Hi folks
I'm heading to Beerfest. Not entering the comp though, just sampling a few different beer types.  

cheers


----------



## somnar (9/11/11)

Hi Guys,

spoke to amanda from thbs last week and said they only got 5 entries so there aint gonna be any comp this year...
may become a bi annual event...


----------



## Amber Fluid (9/11/11)

somnar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> spoke to amanda from thbs last week and said they only got 5 entries so there aint gonna be any comp this year...
> may become a bi annual event...




I reckon it's because of all the beer they want you to submit. Nevertheless, this will be a shame.


----------



## stuchambers (9/11/11)

Yes I think it could be quantity of beer required that put people off I know thats what puts me off. It would get expensive rather quickly to send down more than one entry. 
Does anyone know why they need 3 long necks. How many judges are there tasting.

Cheers Stu


----------



## Spork (9/11/11)

Apart from the volume of beer required to enter, is it usual to have to send it 2 weeks ahead? If it could be submitted "on the day" (or the day before) then people traveling down from elsewhere in the state could take their entries and not pay a heap on post.

Next year might have to look @ costs to send entries down on Redline, or some other courier. May well be a lot cheaper than Aust. post...


----------



## TasChris (9/11/11)

I'm going down to Beerfest for the Saturday only, dissapointing the beer comp fell thru but I baulked at the 3 bottles per entry. Post is a killer 
Cheers
Chris


----------



## eclessia (9/11/11)

I'll be heading down, first time this year.


----------



## Amber Fluid (10/11/11)

I'm giving Friday a miss but I'll be there sometime on Saturday. How are we going to know who anyone is?

I guess if you see some nut tapping people on the shoulder asking if they are a member here then that will likely be me :wacko:


----------



## dago001 (10/11/11)

I sent a couple of beers down to the comp - Fastway couriers - $22 for upto 25kilos to send to Hobart. I didn't think that it was too expensive - much cheaper than posting it. 
If the comp is cancelled, then I guess someone get a few free beers on me then.
Cheers
LagerBomb

p.s. I will be there Saturday regardless.


----------



## itmechanic (10/11/11)

I will be there both days, will be wearing a Morrison Brewery T shirt. Our stall is next to Iron House.

Bad news about the comp, 3 bottles is way too much per entry, most mainland comps only need 500ml per entry. Hopefully something better comes of it next year.


----------



## dago001 (10/11/11)

Mmmm Morrison Brewery T shirts - Don't worry, I have made my own. Looking forward to a sample of the brews, if shininess is a factor in making good beer, then Morrison Brewery beers should be the the best.


----------



## dago001 (15/11/11)

Bumpity Bump

Taken from the THBS website 

BEERFEST. Entries have closed for the beer comp. All those who entered have a free ticket to enter the BEERFEST. These can be collected at our shop.
The results of the judging will be announced soon.
See you down there - we'll have a Morgan's Draught with a half and half and citra hops on tap for you to taste.

I got an email last week from Amanda saying that while entries are down from last year, there was still going to be a comp. If you are going to Beerfest, then the free entry should cover the postage costs of sending a brew to Hobart. 

Anybody want to catch up on Saturday, PM me and see what we can arrange.

Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## Shifter (15/11/11)

Can only manage Friday evening for an hour or so. My young bloke can push me home in a wheelbarrow, he is well trained!


----------



## Spork (15/11/11)

Will be there Saturday. Hopefully wearing an AHB tee or polo...


----------



## Amber Fluid (16/11/11)

I'll be there Saturday but have no idea what time as that will depend on the kids and SWMBO as they want to come too. <_<


----------



## Amber Fluid (20/11/11)

Well, we came, we saw and we conquered.
Unfortunately I only had enough time for a quick hello to IT Mech as SWMBO and lids were in tow. Next year maybe I need an excuse to leave them behind..... well at least the kids. Would make for an easier day without the kids.

I thought this was amusing, I have a 3yo daughter and 1.5yo son yet they had to wear bracelets so as to be identified that they were too young for alcohol. Are people these days just blind and stupid?... I mean I would have thought it obvious they were too young!!!

Nevertheless, there were a few nice brews on display and Paul's Irish Red worked a treat.
I tried one called Smokin' Bagpipes and have never tasted such foul crap in my life. :icon_vomit: 
It was a bit hard to spot AHB members in the crowd so unfortunately I didn't see anyone else. Nevertheless, there were around 300 brews on offer and most were pretty good.


----------



## TedAu (20/11/11)

Amber Fluid said:


> I tried one called Smokin' Bagpipes and have never tasted such foul crap in my life. :icon_vomit:



The bagpipes was not good, but I think I could taste where he was trying to go with it. Friends have told me it's been on top at the New Sydney and built a bit of a following. But there was no way I could get through a tasting sample, let alone a pint of it.

Thumbs down to little creatures for putting their price up as their stocks run down, they were out of bottled beer by the time I left.

I had some great wheat beers. Might have to go back through the pictures on my phone to spell a couple of the German ones. Also really enjoyed the Ironhouse Wheat beer, which I thought was of equal quality to the German beers.

Overall a good day, a reasonable size crowd, but never had to wait more than a couple of minutes to get served.


----------



## Spork (20/11/11)

Had a ball.  Went before lunch (and before the crowds) for an hour or 2 and tried a couple of the Morrison's bevies, and a few others. Met Nathan and his lovely wife. My wife and I headed off for lunch (spoiled ourselves to a platter @ Muirs) then went back to the hotel to drop off her purchases from Salamanca that morning. When we got back to Beerfest the noise of approximately 10 000 people, all talking at once, hit you like a wall of sound! Didn't manage to find Nathan and Kate again, did meet anpthet AHB'er briefley outside.
We went to 4 of the masterclasses. That may have been a mistake, as my wife does not drink beer, so I "had to" drink mine and hers. That made 3 stubbies in 30 mins for the James Squire masterclass, and 2-3 in each of the others as well. Was a bit wobbly after that...
Can't remember all the beers I tried, but a couple that stood out were the Van Dieman brewing "Two Heads IPA" for the best label, the Moo Brew pale ale, which was a lovely hoppy PA, the Moo Brew Wit, which tasted like a liquid barney banana, the Rasputin stout from the Cool Wines stall (superb!) and the Brew Dogs "Tokyo" stout - way ott.
Planned on visiting Cool Wines this morning, but they don't open Sundays. Fortunatly my wife wanted to go into town, and as we were only a block away she insisted we go to Cool Wines "just in case". As it turned out, Tim was there putting back unused / unsold stock from beerfest and I was allowed in! Talk about a kid in a lolly shop! I was quite restrained, as the beers didn't have prices marked, but left with 13 stubbies for less than I had expected to spend. Will be joining their mailing list for sure, freight should be pretty reasonable.
Stopped at Ross for a scallop pie and scones on the way back. Had a wonderful weekend.


----------



## TasChris (20/11/11)

Great day, weather was superb, plenty of good beers and plenty to look at whilst drinking. Got their at about 11:30 and was a bit pissy by the time I met Spork. A 10% Polish beer that I forget stitched me up in a major way.
Beer of the day was Żywiec Porter, loverly drop.
Only one bad beer for the day.
Can't wait for next year
Chris


----------



## probablynathan (20/11/11)

Fantastic Weekend. 

Friday Night I attended 3 of the master classes, I enjoyed the Moo Brew one most as he was very informative. Also I got to meet itmechanic at the Morrison's stand and I agree that his Irish Red is a lovely drop. On Saturday I saw a bloke in a AHB shirt so I introduced myself and got to meet Spork and his wife. In the afternoon after getting some lunch and a tweaked IPA at the Squires Bounty my wife and I returned to the beerfest but the place was packed, you could hardly get up to the stands and by this point most were running out of beer so we called it a day.

Over all it was a great event. Beers that really stood out for me were the Van Dieman Two Heads IPA, the Mountain Goat Rarebread IPA and the Morrison's Irish Red. 

Cant wait for the next one.


----------



## dago001 (20/11/11)

Went Saturday afternmoon with wife and friends. Luckily Mrs bomb enjoys a beer as well. Favourites - Zywiec porter was a great drop. Enjoyed Morrisons beers - Mrs bomb was hooked on the Morrison English Bitter - so much so she knocked over 4 or 5 schooners.
Also really enjoyed the 4 Pines Kolsch, and MG Steam ale. Tried a few different beers that are not normally to my liking, but enjoyed them on the day. Didn't try the 'bagpipe' beer, but met a few people who didn't rate it all.
Met up with Ianh, and enjoyed a few beers with him. Didn't see any AHB T shirts, but I was walking around in a Twisted Hop T shirt that got a lot of comments from the brewers. Had a quick chat to Itmech and family, (who all had Morrison Brewery T shirts :lol: ). 
Positives
- Just about the only beerfest where you can sample and then buy the beer.
- Great range of Tassie brewers present
- Good to see so many younger people trying different beers
- No attitudes 
Negatives for the Beerfest 
- Too freakin noisy in that hall
- Homebrew comp - what happened there. Not judged yet ??
- Hard to find a seat
- Did I mention the noise
Also had a few beers at the New Sydney - the Moo Brew stout through the hopinator with ginger and choclate was pretty good. Had a few of those.
Also the Cambelltown pub has a great counter meal. Stopped on the way down, and on the way home.
Look forward to next year, and maybe meeting a few brewers next time.
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## itmechanic (20/11/11)

Had a great weekend, excellent positive feedback about the beers, best seller was the Irish red closely followed by the English Bitter, was great to see so many female beer drinkers willing to give some darker beers a go.

Met some home brewers and pro brewers (same thing?!), all lovely people.

Have only just started counting but looks like we are around 2500 tastings for the weekend which we are really pleased with for our first year. Had a good article in the Mercury on thursday, on Win news on Friday and a small write up and photo in the newest Beer and Brewer.

Big thanks to everyone who came.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## TasChris (21/11/11)

Another highlight was watching the faces of some mega swill drinking mates trying a big Brewdog AIPA priceless.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## elsmicko (21/11/11)

Hi Newbie here, first post! I also went to the beerfest, luckily I'm only 1/2 an hour from Hobart. I tried every IPA I could find (I'm a big fan). There were 2 standouts for my taste, Mountian Goat and Little Creatures. I am a bit biased as I used to live in Fremantle and enjoyed LC's when it was a LC itself! 
I agree with some of the other posts....the 'redeveloped' shed/beerhall is extremely noisy, but I reckon it's because they have sheeted over the corogated asbestos roof sheeting...none the less, it sounded like you were in a giant beehive!

(P.S. I did not like the Smoking Bagpipe either!)

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Rexi (28/11/11)

Its now a week after Beerfest and still havent heard anything about the homebrew comp. Does anyone have any idea if it has been judged yet or when can we expect to hear anything??


----------



## dago001 (28/11/11)

No news about competition at this stage. Emailed organiser to try and find out more info. I will advise when I get an answer.


----------



## dago001 (6/12/11)

News about home brew comp from THBS website

"Beers entered in the Home Brew Competition are being judged this week by the crew at Captain Bligh's, A Moo brew Brewer, the ex manager of Beer Deluxe and the brewer from Barrack St Brewery. Make sure you try Moo Brew and Captain Bligh's cider next time you see it on the shelves!!!!!
Results will be collated and posted on the website ASAP
We'll contact you before Christmas with prizes.
Thanks for your patience!!!"

Hope that helps for those waiting for answers.


----------



## Rexi (6/1/12)

Anyone heard anything about the Home Brew Comp?? Not that I expect to win, but it would be nice to receive some feedback for the 3 tallies I submitted!


----------



## dago001 (7/1/12)

Rexi said:


> Anyone heard anything about the Home Brew Comp?? Not that I expect to win, but it would be nice to receive some feedback for the 3 tallies I submitted!


I am now treating this competition as a scam. As far as I am concerned, someone has filled their cupboard up with beer, and pocketed the cash. It has been nearly 3 months without any information, despite emailing the organiser. 
I will no longer be supporting the organisers business.
Not a very good result for the first comp that I have entered.


----------



## Rexi (9/1/12)

I feel your frustration LagerBomb, this was also the first comp I had ever entered. The impression I get from the organiser is that if anything this debacle is more likely incompetent than dishonest, but I certainly wont be entering next year. The only good thing about this was the free ticket to Beerfest I received for entering the comp.


----------



## Amber Fluid (15/2/12)

Did anyone ever hear back about the Comp?


----------



## Rexi (15/2/12)

No, nothing...


----------



## Amber Fluid (15/2/12)

Maybe someone who entered the comp should ring them to find out how they went.
I didn't enter but am curious if someone from the forum here won or not.


----------



## TasChris (24/3/12)

Has there been any progress on the competition results yet... Not that I entered, just interested.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Amber Fluid (25/3/12)

I haven't heard but pretty piss poor if you ask me. That comp finished, what seems like 50 years ago now!!!...


----------



## taztiger (18/11/12)

Anybody heading to Beerfest 2012?


----------



## itmechanic (19/11/12)

Sure am


----------



## Spork (19/11/12)

I'm not.
Not that I didn't enjoy it, but for the $ I spent driving down there and back, accommodation and meals for the boss and I, entry, beers (not all were offered for tasting with the vouchers) etc. etc. I could fill my 'fridge with goodies from Crown Cellars.


----------



## itmechanic (19/11/12)

Spork said:


> I'm not.
> Not that I didn't enjoy it, but for the $ I spent driving down there and back, accommodation and meals for the boss and I, entry, beers (not all were offered for tasting with the vouchers) etc. etc. I could fill my 'fridge with goodies from Crown Cellars.




Know what you mean, it can be an expensive weekend.


----------



## jlm (19/11/12)

Ahhhh. Its like a week away?....So no. Busy schedule of interstate visitors/trips back home/trip to melbourne for concert/too much work/Spork seeing me go ass up in the kayak/Trying to get my veggie garden finished means I havnen't had time to christen the new brewery, let alone find a spare weekend to go down south.


----------



## ianh (20/11/12)

Giving it a miss this year. Will probably go to the Launceston one in January.


----------



## Guysmiley54 (20/11/12)

Arrgh! Didn't realise it was so close, it snuck up on me this year...

This weekend is the worst possible one for me, I'll be working day and night this weekend and can't make it :angry:


----------



## TasChris (20/11/12)

Not this year, this time of year is just mayhem with Christmas not far away, bloody visitors (inlaws) coming soon etc.

It has crept up on me as well. I hadn't given it any thought till this thread popped up again. I had a great time last year but the cost and the travel ( 5 hrs to Hobart) is a killer
Maybe next year

Cheers
Chris


----------



## dago001 (20/11/12)

The Lagerbombs are giving it a miss this year as well. Working night shift on Sunday, so it makes it a bit hard. We are looking to go to the Launceston fest. Also, didn't get a Morrison Brewery t shirt last year. :angry: No way I'm supporting then again :lol:
I think I will have my own beer fest this year. Invite my mates around and they can drink all the odds and sodds that I have laying around. I'll set the PA up in the bar get the music mates around as well - should be a good day.
Cheers lagerbomb


Edit-bloody phones and sausage fingers don't mix.


----------

